# Random State Scramble



## campos20 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi.

Does anyone know an open software that provides random state scramble in the WCA standard? I know tnoodle would be the best choice, but it is hard to understand. There's no such thing like 'getScramble("puzzle")' or internal documentation.


----------



## turtwig (Sep 19, 2016)

Basically any online timer is good enough. I would suggest csTimer, cubingtime, or qqTimer


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 19, 2016)

campos20 said:


> There's no such thing like 'getScramble("puzzle")' or internal documentation.



What are you trying to do?
There are good apps for timing, and some libraries available for writing your own programs, but the choice obviously depends on your constraints.


----------



## campos20 (Sep 19, 2016)

turtwig said:


> Basically any online timer is good enough. I would suggest csTimer, cubingtime, or qqTimer


I want to use the softwares. I took a look at qqTimer .js functions and others, but I'm afraid of copyright issues.



Lucas Garron said:


> What are you trying to do?
> There are good apps for timing, and some libraries available for writing your own programs, but the choice obviously depends on your constraints.


I'm writing my own timer, while it still seems to be a good idea.


----------

